# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Angieri

## hangnt

*Sơ lược*

Algeria nằm ở Bắc Phi và là nước lớn thứ hai trên lục địa Châu Phi. Algeria giáp với Tunisia ở phía Đông Bắc, Libya về phía đông, Niger về phía đông nam, Mali và Mauritania về phía tây nam, Tây Sahara về phía Tây.

Cùng với nước láng giềng Ma Rốc, Algeria là một điểm du lịch phổ biến, thu hút rất nhiều du khách đến trong dịp lễ. Nhưng sau cuộc chiến dân sự bùng nổ vào năm 1992, ngành du lịch ở đây đã biến mất hẳn. Sau cuộc xung đột diễn ra hơn một thập kỷ, tình hình giờ đây đã được cải thiện rất nhiều. Và du khách thể đi đến tận phía Nam sa mạc Sahara để du lịch.


Tuy nhiên du khách đến Algeria vẫn còn khá dè dặt mặc dù nơi đây có 2 vùng Tassili N’Ajjer và Hoggar đều nằm trong danh sách di sản của UNESCO, nền văn hóa bộ lạc khá sinh động và những rắc rối thường ngày diễn ra ở hầu hết các nước Ả Rập hoàn toàn không có mặt ở Algeria. Việc du lịch ở Algeria khá hạn chế, đặc biệt là đối với những khách du lịch ba lô. Nhưng chắc chắn không vì thế mà bạn bỏ qua cơ hội tận mắt chứng kiến và tham quan đất nước rộng lớn và xinh đẹp này.

*Đi khi nào?* 


Algeria có khí hậu Địa Trung Hải dọc theo những vùng biển với mùa đông ẩm ướt và hơi lạnh, mùa hè thì nóng bức và khô ráo. Vùng biển là địa điểm tham quan tuyệt nhất vào mùa xuân và những tháng mùa hè. Còn Sa mạc Sahare vào mùa hè lại nóng đến cháy da. Vì vậy du khách nên đến vùng Sahara từ cuối mùa thu cho đến đầu mùa xuân, thường rơi vào tháng 11 cho đến tháng 4 hằng năm. Mặc dù nhiệt độ ban ngày thường vào khoảng 25 độ C nhưng vào ban đêm lại rất là lạnh, nhất là vào mùa hè. Lượng mưa ở vùng đồi núi phía Bắc từ khoảng 1000 mm trong một năm, và ở sa mạc Sahara lại hoàn toàn không có mưa. Có vài nơi không có một giọt mưa trong cả thập kỷ.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

Air Algérie là hãng hàng không quốc gia của Algeria. Hãng này đóng tại Algiers, đây là hãng hàng không lớn thứ ba ở châu Phi, vận chuyển hơn 7,5 triệu khách một năm. Hãng này hiện vận hành 13 máy bay Boeing 737. Air Algérie phục vụ các chuyến bay quốc tế đến 71 điểm đến ở 28 quốc gia ở châu Âu, châu Phi và Trung Đông. Hãng này còn có các chuyến bay nội địa đến hơn 35 thành phố và thị xã cũng như các chuyến bay thuê bao phục vụ cho thăm dò dầu khí và lễ hành hương Hadj hàng năm. Du khách có thể đón chuyến bay hằng ngày từ Pháp để đi tới Algeria, hay chuyến bay từ London hoạt động 3 lần/tuần. Ngoài ra du khách còn có thể đón chuyến bay hoạt động 5 lần/tuần từ Đức để đi đến đây. 


Từ Việt Nam, du khách có thể đi máy bay của hãng Vietnam Airlines, quá cảnh sang Bangkok, Paris rồi mới tới sân bay Algiers của Algeria. Bạn sẽ mất khoảng 22 đến 30 tiếng mới tới được nơi.
Việc tự do đi du lịch ở khắp nơi trên đất nước Algeria là điều khá nguy hiểm vì tình hình chính trị bất ổn của nước này. Tuy nhiên sa mạc Sahara lại là điểm du lịch phổ biến cho những du khách muốn phiêu lưu cùng với chiếc xe của mình. Điều này đòi hỏi du khách cần phải có sự kiên nhẫn. Hầu hết các xe du lịch đều đông người, và tài xế sẽ khó chịu khi phải chở thêm nhiều hành lý còng kềnh. Nếu bạn may mắn có thể gặp những người đi lang thang 1 mình, và họ sẽ sẵn sàng dành cho bạn 1 chỗ nếu bạn giúp họ đưa chiếc xe đang bị kẹt ở đống cát ra khỏi nơi đó.
Ở Algeria có nhiều công ty xe buýt hoạt động đưa du khách đi những quãng đường dài tới nhiều địa điểm khác nhau. Chủ yếu là những vùng ở phía Bắc và vùng Tamanrasset ở phía Nam là có nhiều xe buýt nhất. Giá vé của những chuyến xe chạy không thường xuyên có thể khá cao, chẳng hạn như tuyến chạy từ In Salah tới Tamanrasset. Giá vé cụ thể như sau : đi từ In Salah tới Tamanrasset là 15$, Algiers tới Ghardaia là 8$, Adrar tới In Salah là 1$, El-Goléa tới In Salah là 3$ và Adrar tới Timinmoun là 1$.


Kể từ vụ bắt cóc khách du lịch để tống tiền vào năm 2003, việc thuê xe đi du lịch một mình ở vùng Sahara được xem là một việc làm liều lĩnh và mạo hiểm. Nếu bạn thích thì có thể thuê xe ở vùng Algiers và lái xe dọc theo bờ biển. Nhưng tốt nhất để bảo đảm an toàn, bạn nên mướn một tài xế địa phương chở mình đến đó.
Ngoài ra, ở Algeria còn có tuyến xe lửa ở phía Bắc kết nối các vùng Oran, Algiers, Constantine và Annaba với nhau. Bên cạnh đó còn có thêm các tuyến hoạt động ở phía Nam chạy từ Oran tới Béchar, từ Constantine tới Touggourt.
Ngoài ra ở những vùng phía Bắc Algeria còn có xe Louages. Đó là một loại hình taxi công cộng. Tuy nhiên giá tiền lại mắc hơn xe buýt nhiều và chỉ chạy khi xe đã đầy. 
_
Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## hangnt

*Đi những đâu?
*
Đa số khách du lịch đến Algeria đều đi tới vùng phía Nam. Nơi này có nhiều điểm du lịch phổ biến như Algiers, Oran hay sa mạc Sahara...
Đến thủ đô Algiers, du khách có thể nhìn thấy nhiều thành cổ ấn tượng như những khu thành còn sót lại ở Djemila, Timgad và đặc biệt là Tipasa. Tất cả vẫn còn vững chắc cho tới ngày hôm nay, đó là nhờ vào khí hậu sa mạc khô cằn ở nơi này. Algiers được biến thành một khu vực thương mại từ giữa thế kỷ 19. Nơi này còn tồn tại nhiều công trình kiến trúc từ thời đó cho đến tận bây giờ. Tuy nhiên nổi tiếng nhất ở đây là khu Maghrab với nhiều con đường chạy zig-zag, nhiều thánh đường Hồi giáo, những khu trường học và nhà ở được xây theo kiến trúc Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ rất đẹp cùng với những quảng trường rộng lớn. Nơi đây còn có Bảo tàng dân tộc, Bảo tàng nghệ thuật dân gian và Bảo tàng nghệ thuật quốc gia. Đó là một trong số những bảo tàng hấp dẫn nhất ở vùng Bắc Phi. 


Nếu thích đi dạo chơi thì du khách có thể đến bờ biển ở Algiers. Nơi đó có rất nhiều resort tốt, trong số đó có resort Zeralda có những khu nhà ở mô phỏng theo kiến trúc nhà của người dân du cư. Khu Tipasa có thành cổ Roma, thành Cơ Đốc giáo và lăng mộ Numidian.


Đi về phía Đông của Algiers, du khách sẽ gặp bãi biển Turquoise có vùng vịnh phủ đầy đá cuộc khá đẹp và vùng biển trải dài đến vô tận. Du khách sẽ có dịp đi dạo chơi trên những chiếc thuyền buồm, tham gia vào những trò chơi dưới nước rất sôi nổi và thu hút nhiều người tham gia. Bán đảo Sidi Fregj có bến du thuyền vốn là một nhà hát nổi phục vụ cho du khách đến tham quan.
Ở những bờ biển phía Tây nằm xung quanh thành phố Oran có nhiều bờ biển khá bình dị.


Nơi đó còn sót lại nhiều thánh đường Hồi giáo và những di tích lịch sử. Oran vốn là trung tâm thương mại và là nơi lưu trữ dầu mỏ. Dọc theo bờ biển ở Oran có rất nhiều resort và khách sạn tiện nghi. Du khách có thể đến dạo chơi ở những bãi biển nổi tiếng như Ain El Turk, Les Andalouses, Canastel, Kristel, Mostaganem và Sablettes. Trong số đó thì vùng biển Les Andalouses là phát triển nhất và có rất nhiều hoạt động dưới nước thú vị cùng với những câu lạc bộ giải trí ban đêm.

Bên cạnh đó Tlemcen là thành phố hoàng gia quan trọng từ thế kỷ 12 cho đến thế kỷ 16. Thành phố này có rất nhiều cây cối và khá mát mẻ, dễ chịu vào mùa hè. Du khách có thể tham quan Thánh đường Grand, pháo đài Mansourah và thành Almohad. Đặc biệt du khách không thể bỏ qua cơ hội đi tham quan thành Constantine nằm ở phía đông. Đó là một thành cổ tự nhiên nằm bắc qua con sông Rhumnel ở nơi đây. Được tìm thấy bởi Carthaginians, thành Constantine là thành phố dân cư xưa nhất ở Algeria. Ngoài ra du khách còn có thể tham quan quảng trường Ahmed Bey vốn là một trong những thắng cảnh đẹp ở Maghreb và thánh đường Hồi giáo Djamma El-Kebir.


Và dĩ nhiên đến Algeria du lịch, bạn không thể không làm một chuyến đi tới sa mạc Sahara nổi tiếng. Sa mạc này là vùng có rất ít người ở, đa số du khách thường đến đây vào mùa đông. Sa mạc Sahara của châu Phi là sa mạc lớn nhất thế giới. Ở đó dường như không có thảm thực vật, không có nước mà chỉ nhìn thấy một màu vàng của cát. Những nhà nghỉ có đầy đủ tiện nghi mặc dù tốt nhưng lại khan hiếm ở những vùng ốc đảo. Nếu đến đây vào những mùa cao điểm thì tốt hơn hết là bạn nên đặt trước phòng. Nơi thường được chọn làm điểm xuất phát đi khám phá Sahara thường là thị trấn Laghouat.


Trên sa mạc mênh mông này, chỉ có khoảng 200.000 km2 là những ốc đảo phì nhiêu có trồng chà là và một vài loài cây ăn trái. Những ốc đảo này ở dưới mực nước biển. Nếu không có chúng, việc băng ngang Sahara không thể thực hiện được. Đến đây, du khách có thể đi bộ cùng hướng dẫn viên khám phá thế giới không có cây cối. Du khách cũng có thể trùm khăn cưỡi lạc đà trên sa mạc, vượt qua luồng xoáy cát hay những cồn cát mênh mông hàng ngàn dặm để khám phá những điều kỳ diệu và huyền bí…

Khởi hành từ sáng sớm khi trời mát, du khách có thể vừa đi bộ trên cát vừa nhìn ngắm sa mạc bao la nhấp nhô từng đụn cát vàng như sóng biển lớn. Ở đây không chỉ có cát, gió và nắng mà còn có những suối nước chảy róc rách cùng những hàng cây chà là cao vút cung cấp nguồn thực phẩm chủ yếu cho cư dân nơi đây. Ở những ốc đảo, du khách có thể dừng chân mua sắm một ít kỷ vật sa mạc. Thường là các đồ đá khắc chạm, vòng tay, vòng cổ… rất tinh xảo. Đặc biệt ở đây có một thứ trà đặc biệt của vùng sa mạc. Đang trong cơn nắng nóng, chỉ uống một vài ngụm nhỏ thôi đã thấy mát rượi cả người.


Ở sa mạc, ban ngày mặt trời đỏ rực như thiêu như đốt nhưng đến đêm gió lạnh cắt da cắt thịt. Nếu ở lại đêm trên sa mạc, du khách phải đốt lửa và chui vào bao ngủ đặc biệt vì ban đêm cực kỳ lạnh. Đêm trên sa mạc, ngồi quây quần bên ngọn lửa vừa uống trà vừa nhìn trời sao, nghe những âm vang đặc thù của sa mạc… thì không thể nói là du lịch sa mạc không lý thú. 
_
Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## hangnt

*Mua sắm, giá cả*


Đơn vị tiền tệ ở Algeria là đồng Dinar. 1 Dinar = 235,21 VNĐ
Vài người dân Algeria, đặc biệt là những người sống ở vùng nông thôn thường đưa ra giá bằng đơn vị tiền Centim hơn là Dinar. 1 Dinar bằng 100 Centim. Vì thế du khách có thể bị nhầm lẫn về giá cả ở đây. Vấn đề nảy sinh khi họ thường bỏ đơn vị hàng ngàn đi. Ví dụ nếu như họ đưa ra giá là 130 thì bạn nên nhớ đó là 130.000 Centim tức 1300 Dinar.

Việc đổi tiền ở đây không có gì khó khăn. Bạn có thể đổi một cách dễ dàng những những khách sạn lớn và những ngân hàng. Séc du lịch cũng được chấp nhận ở Algeria. Còn thẻ tín dụng thì hầu hết chỉ được chấp nhận ở các khách sạn quốc tế. Tốt nhất là bạn nên đổi sang đồng Dinar để thanh toán các chi phí trong ngày mặc dù những điểm du lịch có thể chấp nhận thanh toán bằng đồng đô la Mỹ.

*Lưu ý khác*

Vì tình hình ở Algeria không được ổn nên việc du lịch ở đây có nhiều mặt bị hạn chế. Tốt nhất là bạn không nên đến đây du lịch một mình.

Nếu đi chơi ở sa mạc Sahara thì tốt nhất bạn nên thuê một hướng dẫn viên địa phương đưa mình đi để tránh bị lạc và không bị bắt cóc. 


Ở sa mạc có nhiều trạm kiểm soát, vì thế tránh phiền phức bạn hãy đi du lịch theo nhóm, không nên đi một mình khi đến đây.

Mặc dù tình hình ở Algeria đã được cải thiện nhưng bạn cũng nên cảnh giác vì có thể bị đánh bom bất ở những nơi công cộng như chợ, xe buýt, trạm xe lửa...

Vùng không an toàn nhất là phía Bắc, và tốt nhất bạn không nên đi du lịch ở vùng này.
Cách tốt nhất và an toàn nhất để đi lại ở Algeria là đi bằng máy bay với một nhóm người mặc dù giá tiền mắc hơn nhiều.
Đi chơi ở Sa mạc Sahara có thể xảy ra nhiều rắc rối như thiếu nhiên liệu, gặp bão cáy hay tệ hơn là đụng độ với những băng cướp. Hãy hỏi thăm kỹ trước khi lên đường và chuẩn bị sẵn tinh thần ứng phó nếu gặp xui.

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## Mituot

Angieri nhìn xinh đẹp quá
Mang đạm chất của 1 quốc gia Châu Phi

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đúng là thông tin bổ ích cho những ai định khám phá vẻ đẹp của Angieri

----------


## Shinichi1412

Algeria nhìn mộc mạc ghê

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Angieri lớn thứ 2 ở Châu Phi à

----------


## thientai206

like cái bãi cát

----------

